# Italy ferries from France with dogs



## Maridadi (Feb 10, 2012)

We are new to this forum although we used it last year extensively to travel to Lapland and found it very useful. We live in South West France between Toulouse and Bordeaux and have owned a campingcar now for 9 years.

We are planning a trip of a few months to Italy this coming spring, traveling all the way round to include Sicily. We know Northern Italy and wish to take any ferry from France to either Corsica and Sardinia or mainland Italy around Rome area. We have a 6.80 m Bürstner and have our dogs with us. We don't like leaving the latter on their own in the motorhome too much on board ferries, but a few hours are ok. 

We would like information on any ferry routes.

We are also concerned about any security problems with motorhomes in Italy - which has a bad name here - and any safety issues on aires de service, which we use almost exclusively in France away from the Med. We would very much appreciate people's experiences and concerns.

Anyone looking for information on France, you are very welcome to ask us. We have crisscrossed this country in most directions by now.


----------

